# www.mindbellyconnectionsummit.com



## azanni (Aug 13, 2010)

A new free tele summit some of you may be interested in . Good luck 



/links


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds great!
Also, tonight the wonderful EFT (Meridian Tapping) practitioner who helped me on my journey to pregnancy and beyond, Sarah Holland, is speaking at a free event at 8pm for all those preparing to conceive in 2014.

http://www.naturalfertilityexpert.com/FQT/

Fertility Question Time is a FREE online event hosted by Andrew Loosely, the founder of Natural Fertility Expert and The Baby Creating Plan. Andrew regularly invites expert fertility guest speakers from around the world to discuss how to use natural methods to optimise your fertility health, and increase your chances of having a baby.Next Event: Thursday 23rd January at 8pm UK time
Andrew Loosely - World renowned Natural Fertility Expert and Sarah Holland the world's leading Fertility EFT Expert. Topic: Your First Steps to Fertility Success - Discover the First Steps to Take to Improve Your Chance of Conceiving Your Baby
Speakers: Andrew Loosely - Chinese Fertility Medicine Expert
Sarah Holland - Fertility EFT and Emotional Support Expert

Check it out! x

/links


----------

